# i wondered if u can use a dimmer light switch as a temp stat?



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

i was just thinking last night, is there any way and would it work if u wired a heat mat to a dimmer switch? surely this would work?
cheers,
mark.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i saw some one do that and tried myself. it really is a bad idea. i wasted a lot of money and had to buy a proper stat anyway. you can not keep it at 1 temp. as it is constant heating. also it does not take into consideration the outside temps etc. my viv overheated and ended up at 120f at 1 point. thank god there wasnt a snake in it!!!!

wouldnt reccomend it,

lee


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Most dimmer switches only work with 60w or more LIGHT bulbs. That's what they are designed for. A mat stat only costs £20 odd.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

yerp. i spent about 15 quid on dimmers and all the stuff to go with them and then when they didnt work i had to spend another 50 quid on mat stats!!!!

hope other people learn from my mistakes!!!! i make enough anyway!!!:lol2:

lee


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well the thing is.. a dimmer switch..is a dimmer switch.... not a thermostat of any type.... if you can be there 24/7 to adjust the switch then yes, itll dim the bulb ok... but theres no erm.. temp measurement or control built in to a dimmer switch.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah it would work as a dimmer switch is a basic rheostat basically lessening the current leaving it. however this is not advisable and its cheap enough to buy a real stat


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

markandwend said:


> i was just thinking last night, is there any way and would it work if u wired a heat mat to a dimmer switch? surely this would work?
> cheers,
> mark.


NO !!!!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> well the thing is.. a dimmer switch..is a dimmer switch.... not a thermostat of any type.... if you can be there 24/7 to adjust the switch then yes, itll dim the bulb ok... but theres no erm.. temp measurement or control built in to a dimmer switch.


nuf said


----------

